# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Assistive technology >  ASIBOT, portable assistive robot for elderly, Robotics Lab, University Carlos III of Madrid, Madrid, Spain

## Airicist

Developer - Robotics Lab

Home page - roboticslab.uc3m.es/roboticslab/robot/asibot

----------


## Airicist

UC3M Roboticslab ASIBOT 

Published on Apr 23, 2014

----------

